# Replacing a Gheenoe Transom



## jstanland (May 12, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, and haven't seen anywhere a post on how to replace the transom on a gheenoe. I have a 13.5 foot classic, and the wood core in the transom is rotten. I need to know what the best and simplest way to replace this is. The gell coat is still good and the outer fiberglass mold seems to be intact...

Thanks for the responses in advance, but don't give me any of the take it to a professional crap! If I had the money to do that I wouldn't be asking this question would I....

pics to come


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is really a straight forward repair. Tear it out and pay attention to how it was originally constructed and simply reconstruct.

If the outer side is in tact do not cut it out, just dismantle from the inside.

Plenty of posts of transom repair on here and they are all the same process, just a different hull.

If you need more help, ask. Pics are great tools and besides we all love boat porn of any kind.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous projects

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1284048809

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1283873673


Relatively simple process   


Remove interior fiberglass covering rotted wood, mallet and chisel will work, cut and peel.
Remove rotted wood, chisel, pry and scrape.
Sand transom skin smooth, avoid the dust, use a filter-mask and a tyvek suit.
Sand off interior gelcoat 4 inches beyond limits of transom
Make template of interior transom shape
Cut new plywood transom block to fit template
Usually 1-1/2 inches total thickness at top to clamp outboard

Take pics and post 'em, the peanut gallery here likes to offer advice as you go.  ;D

Get that all done and let us know, we can continue from there.


----------

